

Clay Shirky presents "Cognitive Surplus" as a video talk - yurylifshits
http://www.youtube.com/user/AtGoogleTalks#p/u/23/p8wR-GXeOQo

======
yurylifshits
TED version:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/clay_shirky_how_cognitive_surplus_w...](http://www.ted.com/talks/clay_shirky_how_cognitive_surplus_will_change_the_world.html)

